# Aquascapes using rounded rocks?



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

stack em up and have plants coming out in between the spaces. i saw one in the tank gallery here in the 5-10 gallon section. or was it the 0-5? either way yeah ill see if i can find the link.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/20-yoink.html

just use rounder rocks. might look nice. well use this as an inspiration.


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Look at approximately minute 1:16 on the below video, the text says "2006 Oliver Knott"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uafmRtpK7T0&feature=related


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's another Oliver Knott layout using rounded rocks.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

dougiefresh said:


> Look at approximately minute 1:16 on the below video, the text says "2006 Oliver Knott"
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uafmRtpK7T0&feature=related



That Oliver Knott scape is CHOICE!!!!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Keep em coming, guys, those Oliver Knott ones are pretty much exactly what I was looking for. I hadn't seen them on pervious adventures through those galleries.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im no oliver but here is my stab at round rock aquascaping.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)




----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

bsmith782 said:


> Im no oliver but here is my stab at round rock aquascaping.


Are those the lava rocks from that guy here in the S&S? If so, how smooth are they?

Thanks alot, Left C, but I'm looking for scapes without driftwood, actually. I'm trying to get an idea how to plan a 'kid proof' tank that can't have any sharp edges cause of a fish I'm looking to keep.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

They have some dimples on the surface but other than that theyre pretty smooth.

Yes they are from Steven Leeds. I actually have mine for sale if your interested.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

No, i'm good, they're a little to dark and round, I'm thinking i'll go for somthing flatter.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I use rounded rocks in my scape check it out in the Nano section. The last pictures posted have all rounded rocks with no sharp edges. Several are really low in the scape also.

Craig


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I went with smooth rocks in one of my 10g tanks. Just a few river rocks I found here and there.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I really like the flat rock right in the center, It's got such a great shape. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-showcase/1570-xmas-gift-200lt-rounded-stones.html

-O


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

mine are flat and roundish


----------



## doug105 (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is a nice example of "rounded"

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/58996-xmas-gift-200lt-rounded-stones.html

Go to this link and scroll down......

doug


----------

